# I think I want to get a larger tank!



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Okay when i got my new ram i saw a $50 40 gal tank. It was used, but still, $50. It was short and long (idk the dimensions but more swimming room!). But then the matching cover was $40 and then i woulld have to get a stand and such. The tank was on a $200 stand that was really nice and it was a new stand. But i have an area available in my house that is 4 ft long and width and hight dont matter. So what size tanks 40+ gal can go there (they have to be unger 4 ft in length cuz i they cant touch the wall or shelves). I know that all tanks aree different, but give me a general direction on what are the tank sizes that can fit there. Idk if i will keep my 20 gal running after i get the tank. So what tank sizes would fit there (like 40, 48, 55, etc)? I would have to finf it cheap (used) like the 40 gal one. Need more info? Thanks!


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Here are general tank sizes. this doesn't include stands (most wood ones are 1-3 inches wider than the tank 

http://alysta.com/books/fishtank.htm

depending on your area check craigslist. can normally find good deals there on full set ups


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

A 55g is a very common tank. But it's 4 feet exactly. A stand would put it an inch or so past 4 feet. A 50g and 65g are some smaller width tanks at 3 feet that are also fairly common that you might be able to find.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you have the 49" (usually tanks trim and stands are just a little bigger than the 48" glass) you can have all the roughly 4' x 1' tanks 33, 40, 50, 55, and their bow-front siblings. If you can go 18" back you can have the 65, 70, 75, 80, 90g tanks. and if you can go 24" back, you can have the 110 gallon which is really a "double wide 55". 

Here are a few links. http://www.aqueonproducts.com/products/standard-aquariums.htm http://glasscages.com/?sAction=ViewCat&lCatID=2

Expect a price jump above 55 because the glass gets thicker.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Yes i can go 24" back but the bug thing is price (i guess 55 or less cuz i have noticed that price jump) but ill have to see what my pet store has used so i can get some gret deals o can u tell me how cheap can i get a new or used stand in general (i was thinking the ones without drawers and stuff are cheaper)


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Your size options are these:
40G Breeder - 3ft long
40G Long - 4ft long
50G Standard - 3ft long
55G Standard - 4ft long
65G Standard - 3ft long
75G Standard - 4ft long
90G Standard - 4ft long

Anything above 90G is typically 5 or 6 feet long

Keep in mind, a stand will add about 2 inches to your size.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Okay do im looking at either 40 breeder or 50 regular


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

bmlbytes said:


> Your size options are these:
> 40G Breeder - 3ft long
> 40G Long - 4ft long
> 50G Standard - 3ft long
> ...


the 120 is also 4 ft long. Its one ba tank if I must say so myself


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have built a number of plywood 120 gallong tanks...24 x 24 x 48...

40 breeder.......36L x 18W x 16H

40 long...........48L X 12W X 16H

50 breeder.......36L X 18W X 18H

50 long.........48L X 12.5W X 19H

55 standard....48L X 12.5W X 21H

as already said...in a 4 ft space you can also fit a 70..75...90...110....and a 120..

keep your eye on craigslist..i just saw a 55 gallon tank with a top and a couple of other items for $25.00


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

+1 with loha. make sure what your putting the tank on can hold the weight.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

well the thing is 48 with stand will be too large so do u think i can find a 55 gal uner 48 in but if it is just really high, then there is no point because i dont think ill get any angelfish so i was thinking 40 gal breeder or a 55 gal thats under 48 in unless its pointless with it being tall
thanks


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

aqueon does have a 37" x 19" 50. But just because they make it doesn't mean you can find it. Call your LFS and ask if they can special order and how much it would cost. 

you might want to wait for the next Petco $1/gallon sale and stack 2 40 breeders on a DIY stand


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

A true dedicated hobbyist would cut a hole into the wall


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

oohhhhh sea haggie.....i think i love you....lol..
that is a great idea but i don't think this 14 year old kid is gonna get away with it.....
now.......if you can get dad involved in a tank building project i could design one for ya....
how much space do you have ?.....40L X 24W X 24H = 100 gallons.....
1 sheet of plywood...1 8' 2x4.....1 piece of 1/4" glass...some wood screws...and some good epoxy paint....this could be a great weekend project for you and dad...
home depot will even cut the plywood for you..might cost you an extra 2 or 3 bucks...
let me know..


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

I would also say look around on Craigslist too, lots of good deals on there. Biggest ones I see are people moving (mostly military) and they need to get rid of their stuff ASAP so they got em at ridiculously low prices.


Once saw an ad for a 260 gallon for $60 bucks!! 


If I had a house, I would of picked that sucker up, man would that have been an awesome tank.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Tank stands are not difficult to make but you do have to understand the physics that is in play. The weight must be supported by wood in the long direction, not by screws or nails..


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Ok the used 40 was sold. I saw a nice 48, but I'm not sure where it will go and if I get it if ill keep my 20. Sorry I haven't been on much, I'm selling a bunch of Lego sets on eBay and mainly to get the money for the tank so if you are a collector, I don't wanna advertise here and I'm getting off task but, pm me. So if i were to get rid of my 20 and put all the current fish in the 48 are fish like pink kissing gouramis, larger catfish (3-5 in probably), or other cichlids and gouramis go well with my fish? I need a little help planning my tank fish wise. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

OhYesItsMe said:


> So if i were to get rid of my 20 and put all the current fish in the 48 are fish like pink kissing gouramis, larger catfish (3-5 in probably), or other cichlids and gouramis go well with my fish? I need a little help planning my tank fish wise. Thanks a lot!


The main thing to keep in mind, is you need to add more fish SLOWLY. Your tank is going to do a mini cycle when you upgrade (if you do it right it won't be to bad). After that is done I would still wait a week before adding more. This will let your fish adjust.

Then the first thing I would add is another couple cories. But make sure they are the same as the ones you have currently. Cories like to school with each other, but only with the same kind.

What are you tank parameters?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Usually when fish come with a 40-55 gallon tank, they are fish that need a 125 and the tank is being sold because it is too much work. But you will get a tank with fish cheaper than an empty tank. Kissers are very mean, but mostly to each other. All that cute kissing is actually fighting over territory. I don't know if I'd risk them with smaller gourami. Get the tank, set it up with the existing fish, then ID them and see what will work with your future plans while you work on re-homing the most unsuitable first.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Ok I never understood how to do nitrate measurement, well I finish the chemical part and then when I have to compare it to the colored card it looks like 20 when it isn't pressed against the card and when it is up aguanst the card it is 40 so I'd say 30 for nitrates and ph of like 7.5 in the 20. My serpaes were getting killed so I sold the survivors Friday for 2 gouramis, so measurement could be abnormal. Ok I know about kissers fighting because my dad and grandpa used to have them with I think angels and catfish (30 or more years ago) in like a 40. But I just don't know what to put in the tank of I get it and put in the fish from the 20.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah, offer the asking price for the tank, and 25% off if you take the fish.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

What? It doesn't come with fish, the fish are mine, in a 20 gal tank that has been running for like 7 months, most the fish are younger than that but I've had the betta for over 1.5 yrs. As I said, I don't know what to put in it and keeping in mind I might have to transfer all the fish from my 20 to the new one.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

OhYesItsMe said:


> What? It doesn't come with fish, the fish are mine


I guess it's full price for you then.
:fish:


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Good news I have the space for my 20 and a tank that can be 48 in because I have over 6.5 ft available for both tanks.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ohnoitsyou...lol..
that's great news...did a little rearranging ?
now.....what are you gonna get for the 48" tank ?


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Yeah now I haven't really done too much looking but amazon has worse prices than my lfs. There is a 48 there for 150 but i dont know if it includes the stand and cover, but it's a nice looks like new (maybe it is) with a metal stand (cheaper than wood) and I'm not sure what the dimensions are but it can't be more than 48 in. I'm going to my lfs soon so I'll look around.


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

OhYesItsMe said:


> Yeah now I haven't really done too much looking but amazon has worse prices than my lfs. There is a 48 there for 150 but i dont know if it includes the stand and cover, but it's a nice looks like new (maybe it is) with a metal stand (cheaper than wood) and I'm not sure what the dimensions are but it can't be more than 48 in. I'm going to my lfs soon so I'll look around.


I HIGHLY recommend looking on craigslist. This is were i found my 75 and 125 gallon tanks. You can get unbeatable prices! A lot of times people buy fish tanks on a whim and then want to get rid of them.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

just saw a 75 gallon complete set up...tank , wood cabinet stand glass tops and light...
$200.00and in excellent condition too..


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Nothin on Craigslist but that 48 is a 38 sorry tank stand cover light all for 150 at my lfs if I get something this week it will be that. Can I put in angels, pictus, some type of gourami and possibly another type of cichlid or something.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Ok if everything goes as planned, I'm gonna get a 38 gal tank in about a month. It is a tall tank, like 30-36 in long. I was thinking angelfish, but are all angelfish the same size? How large do they get? I was thinking 2 then some cories or other small catfish. Then I will get something like either swordtails or mollies or gouramis or other cichlids. I know I won't get exactly as I'll plan because my lfs always has fish that fit in well that I don't plan on. So I think I'll get real plants and I'm hoping that I can get the tank, thanks.


----------

